# Happy 1st birthday Izzy! (12/3)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

December 3rd is the first birthday of Judy A's Hav.

*Happy Birthday Izzy!* May your momma spoil you rotten today!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty:arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY IZZYarty:arty:

Tell mom it's time for a playmate


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Izzy! arty:

I hope you have a great day and get lots of extra belly rubs and maybe some peanut butter ice cream?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Izzy!
I hope you get everything you want and more!

Amanda & Dora (who likes birthday cake!)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday Izzy!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

_HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY, IZZY!_


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY







IZZY![/SIZE


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy thanks you all for the well wishes!! She's really wanting a brother or sister to play with, so who knows, maybe it will happen soon!! We've been playing with the giggling tomato this AM and she doesn't seem to realize what a BIG day this is!! I think a car ride is in order and maybe a visit to my mom, her favorite person. Too bad I have to go to work....we could play all day in celebration!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Maybe Judy is the one getting the new puppy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Izzy gets a new brother or sister for her birthday.....

I'm hoping for you Judy!

:kiss:Happy Birthday Izzy Girl!:kiss:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Izzy. Special treats today!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Izzy !!! :hug:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

[Happy 1st Birthday Izzy!
arty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Izzy!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Izzy! arty::cheer2:*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Brithday IZZY!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :kiss: :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks again everybody for sending your birthday wishes. Izzy is sleeping in my arms while I type this.....she's such a joy and we coudn't love her more! I can't believe she a year old already. I'm not sure if I mentioned this on another thread, but my husband said that if all dogs were as good as Izzy we could have 10! He didn't want any but he's loving Izzy. Thanks again...


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I posted over on Rudy & Scudder's thread, but I'll put it here too for Izzy...

arty:arty:arty:Happy Birthday Izzie!arty:arty:arty:

Wanda & Pepper


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Izzy!
*


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Izzy.


----------

